# Anyone every get a deactivation text accidentally?



## Jbcameraguy (Nov 25, 2014)

So this morning at 9:45am I receive an email from Uber telling me I have a great rating and they look forward to me taking more fares in the future. One hour later I recieve a text message from Uber that my account have been deactivated due to consistently poor ratings!!! WTF?!?! 

Anyway at the bottom of the message it says Uber Maryland, and I'm in Florida and I still have the same rating I had yesterday and I still have full access to the system!

Has anyone else had this happen to them? And should I take any action or just see it as a mistake and Uber on?!


----------



## Peter O' (Nov 18, 2014)

Jbcameraguy said:


> So this morning at 9:45am I receive an email from Uber telling me I have a great rating and they look forward to me taking more fares in the future. One hour later I recieve a text message from Uber that my account have been deactivated due to consistently poor ratings!!! WTF?!?!
> 
> Anyway at the bottom of the message it says Uber Maryland, and I'm in Florida and I still have the same rating I had yesterday and I still have full access to the system!
> 
> Has anyone else had this happen to them? And should I take any action or just see it as a mistake and Uber on?!


better check it out dude

people been usin other drivers info to get approved

somebody may be phishin you

dont wait till you dont get paid to fix it

uber on but dont get ubered on


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Peter O' said:


> better check it out dude
> 
> people been usin other drivers info to get approved
> 
> ...


POST # 2 / Peter O' :..................+1!


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Jbcameraguy said:


> So this morning at 9:45am I receive an email from Uber telling me I have a great rating and they look forward to me taking more fares in the future. One hour later I recieve a text message from Uber that my account have been deactivated due to consistently poor ratings!!! WTF?!?!
> 
> Anyway at the bottom of the message it says Uber Maryland, and I'm in Florida and I still have the same rating I had yesterday and I still have full access to the system!
> 
> Has anyone else had this happen to them? And should I take any action or just see it as a mistake and Uber on?!


Yes, it happens.

You freak out the first time.

After that, you know it's an Uberism.


----------

